# Hayfever tablets



## KerryJane (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi all

I'm a type 1 diabetic, diagnosed in 2003. I normally take cetirizine for hayfever in the summer, however having been to the doctor yesterday due to strained muscle (too much sneezing!) and being prescribed this, my blood sugars over the last 2 days have become unusually high. 15ish after the tablet in the morning and 20 by around 5pm so do not seem to spike, rather just get worse and stay there. Anybody else experienced this?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2010)

I haven't personally KerryJane, but I think that a lot of medication of this nature can have an adverse effect on blood sugar levels, so you might have to adjust your insulin whilst you are taking it. Might be worth asking the pharmacist - they often know more about side effects than doctors!


----------



## D_G (Aug 27, 2010)

I also take cetrazine hydrochloride for my hayfever and as far as i am aware it dint affect my sugar levels....however this was the first time taking them as a diabetic (the summer just gone) so my sugar levels were all over the plave having just been diagnosed anyway....sorry i couldnt help further


----------



## tracey w (Aug 28, 2010)

I personally cant take cetrizine, they make me feel so woooozy

But I take clarytin, every day in the summer, for hayfever and throughout the year also periodically as am quite sensitive and get allergies, so they really help. I do not find they alter my bg at all. I checked with pharmacist when first diagnosed and was told no contra indications with insulin etc.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 28, 2010)

I have been taking cetrizine for the last few years, was diagnosed type 2 in feb and have taken my hayfever tablets all summer and so far not noticed any difference in my sugar levels, but i have had to up my dosage of the hayfever tablets.


----------



## Prawn (Apr 27, 2014)

*Hay fever & type 1*

My type 1 13 year old son has suffered badly with hayfever this year and last year. His blood sugars have gone so high we have been unable to get a proper reading and I have had to increase insulin doses massively.  The hospital and gp have suggested it is to do with cortisone.  I have been told to increase his insulin intake and have often had to use a tbr to control it more. I do believe for some there is a link to how the body reacts but maybe not for all.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 27, 2014)

Going back to OP's point - a strained muscle can also be stress that can increase blood glucose levels. I endorse Northerner's suggestion to talk with a pharmacist (make sure you get a pharmacist, not a counter assistant). It might be worth taking a painkiller for the muscle pain as well, and a pharmacist would be able to recommend an over the counter medicine suitable for you - or recommend returning to GP if a prescription is needed. In the meantime, you can adjust your own insulin doses.

Welcome Prawn. Please introduce yourself and your son in Newbies, if you'd like.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 27, 2014)

KerryJane said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm a type 1 diabetic, diagnosed in 2003. I normally take cetirizine for hayfever in the summer, however having been to the doctor yesterday due to strained muscle (too much sneezing!) and being prescribed this, my blood sugars over the last 2 days have become unusually high. 15ish after the tablet in the morning and 20 by around 5pm so do not seem to spike, rather just get worse and stay there. Anybody else experienced this?



Hi Kerry, I doubt very much the tablets would increase your blood sugars to that amount.
Just a suggestion... perhaps check your insulin, pens and needles to make sure you are actually getting your insulin.


----------



## Redkite (Apr 28, 2014)

Prawn said:


> My type 1 13 year old son has suffered badly with hayfever this year and last year. His blood sugars have gone so high we have been unable to get a proper reading and I have had to increase insulin doses massively.  The hospital and gp have suggested it is to do with cortisone.  I have been told to increase his insulin intake and have often had to use a tbr to control it more. I do believe for some there is a link to how the body reacts but maybe not for all.



Hi Prawn, welcome to the forum . My son is also type 1, aged 13, and suffering quite badly from hayfever at the moment.  We had a "lovely" walk across a field of oilseed rape (all in flower) a couple of weekends ago and he was just sneezing his way across.  But his BG levels have not been affected.  I think it's more likely your son is having a teenage growth spurt (growth hormones are well known for causing insulin resistance and therefore he would need a lot more insulin while the growth spurt is going on!).


----------



## Samdudders (Jun 11, 2014)

*Hey fever and type one*

Well we have discover overthe last few weeks that my son blood sugars are effected by hayfever tablets supposedly sugar free but read the ingredients glycerol, glycerine and glycol... To mention but a few so went along to pharmacy to discover that these are bulking agents used in hay fever tablet production and that we need to use a sugar and it's derivatives free syrup... So my eldest has just gone to fetch the prescription as this costs four times as much as standard tablets from the supermarket.... Fingers crossed ... We are going to use the same trip as we do with my eldest that is to avoid that drosy feeling have jus before bed each night... He tried having first thing and was very sleepy...even with none drowsy so we tried before bed and they helped him sleep and made him feel batter with the pollen the next day... Finges crossed ....


----------

